# Where to get a good knitting table....?



## Walnut (Nov 18, 2014)

Just got my first knitting machine!!! unfortunately i have not gotten a table to attach it to yet. I am not trying to spend a whole lot for the table but I don't want to get something that is flimsy and can't hold my new bulky singer sk151 with the ribber. 

anyone have suggestions of where to get a decently cheep table for my new machine??


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Walnut said:


> Just got my first knitting machine!!! unfortunately i have not gotten a table to attach it to yet. I am not trying to spend a whole lot for the table but I don't want to get something that is flimsy and can't hold my new bulky singer sk151 with the ribber.
> 
> anyone have suggestions of where to get a decently cheep table for my new machine??


Seriously sturdy, that's a hefty combination. I first put my 155 and ribber on a small school desk, bad plan. Now it is on a five foot long Goodwill desk that is significantly sturdier. My Brother 910 by itself is fine on the school desk.

My Toyota 950 and ribber are perched on a deep IKEA table with pole legs on one end and a set of drawers on the other. I also have a desktop hutch on the back. A big set up, but very sturdy and secure.

A lot of people use knitting machine stands. I've not owned one yet, but the fact that you can leave the ribber attached and rotate the mount to make the main bed sit flat is very tempting.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Walnut said:


> Just got my first knitting machine!!! unfortunately i have not gotten a table to attach it to yet. I am not trying to spend a whole lot for the table but I don't want to get something that is flimsy and can't hold my new bulky singer sk151 with the ribber.
> 
> anyone have suggestions of where to get a decently cheep table for my new machine??


Seriously sturdy, that's a hefty combination. I first put my 155 and ribber on a small school desk, bad plan. Now it is on a five foot long Goodwill desk that is significantly sturdier. My Brother 910 by itself is fine on the school desk.

My Toyota 950 and ribber are perched on a deep IKEA table with pole legs on one end and a set of drawers on the other. I also have a desktop hutch on the back. A big set up, but very sturdy and secure.

A lot of people use knitting machine stands. I've not owned one yet, but the fact that you can leave the ribber attached and rotate the mount to make the main bed sit flat is very tempting.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

If you want a great piece of furniture for your machines, this is a beautiful one! http://www.knittingmachinetables.com/max-tables.html


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with GrammaAnn !! I have purchased 2 from this company (Table WoodWerks) and they are fabulous! I have the Max double tilt this can used for machines with or without ribbers. I have my 6 foot long Bond and my Brother 840 with ribber on the Max table.I have a mini for my LK 150 and LK 100. I thought I'd save a few dollars and purchase a relatively inexpensive table and it is awful (Universal knitting table). It's a cheap looking laminate, not solid wood like WoodWerks, it's too low, the laminate was chipped when it arrived. It looks absolutely awful. I should have returned it! I didn't because it would have cost almost half the original price in shipping. I said all this to say Table WoodWerks is an investment in quality, function and beauty! I posted pictures of my Max on KP. I think you can find them if you follow my posts.


----------



## knitnmom (Oct 8, 2011)

You can go to Menard's or Home Depot and purchase a sawhorse with collapsible legs for around $15.00. Also, get a shelf of at least6 48" long and 12" wide. Bolt the shelf to the sawhorse and you have a wonderful table. My sawhorse even has a handle on it. The whole works cost me less than $25.00. I love it!
Forgot to mention that the sawhorse I bought is yellow and quite heavy.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

My hubby made mine from a heavy piece of lumber we bought at Home Depot that we attached a set of folding legs to. He put it together and I stained and varnished it for a nice finish. The really nice part is it folds away when not in use and didn't cost an arm and a leg to make.


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

I have my bulky with ribber on a portable sewing table. It is working for now, but am looking for a used metal stand (the kind many use for demos). 

The other table described made by Table Works look really nice, but $$.


----------



## joaneb (Nov 8, 2014)

I did the same as knitnmom. I am widowed so had to figure it out for myself. I did a 6' long board and screwed a plastic box with clip-on lid on the end to hold the bits right handy. Works great so far. For my other machine, I bought a very sturdy ironing board and screwed a board on (using blocks of wood to catch the screws underneath) and it works well. My pup and I live in a 959 sq ft. condo so have to have the ability to fold up to put away.


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

supergirl6116 said:


> My hubby made mine from a heavy piece of lumber we bought at Home Depot that we attached a set of folding legs to. He put it together and I stained and varnished it for a nice finish. The really nice part is it folds away when not in use and didn't cost an arm and a leg to make.


I've actually made 4 of these tables- Used 12" shelf -buy long one and cut to the length you need- the 12" width gives me plenty of room for tools etc behind the machine. The folding banquet table legs cost about $25 (?) at Home Depot and they do fold up when not in use. I haven't had any issues with wobbling when knitting. The base of the legs are nice and wide sitting on the floor. Total price was around $35


----------



## Josietoo (Jun 24, 2014)

MegsyStylish said:


> Seriously sturdy, that's a hefty combination. I first put my 155 and ribber on a small school desk, bad plan. Now it is on a five foot long Goodwill desk that is significantly sturdier. My Brother 910 by itself is fine on the school desk.
> 
> My Toyota 950 and ribber are perched on a deep IKEA table with pole legs on one end and a set of drawers on the other. I also have a desktop hutch on the back. A big set up, but very sturdy and secure.
> 
> A lot of people use knitting machine stands. I've not owned one yet, but the fact that you can leave the ribber attached and rotate the mount to make the main bed sit flat is very tempting.


I have a tilt stand. I find it is not weighted enough so when I'm raising the ribber I need to hold the main bed or the stand lifts up from the floor. The tilt feature isn't as necessary as I thought it might be. I'd stick with the sturdy table.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> If you want a great piece of furniture for your machines, this is a beautiful one! http://www.knittingmachinetables.com/max-tables.html


GrammaAnn
Thank you for the information. Those Tables are beautiful.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

knitnmom said:


> You can go to Menard's or Home Depot and purchase a sawhorse with collapsible legs for around $15.00. Also, get a shelf of at least6 48" long and 12" wide. Bolt the shelf to the sawhorse and you have a wonderful table. My sawhorse even has a handle on it. The whole works cost me less than $25.00. I love it!
> Forgot to mention that the sawhorse I bought is yellow and quite heavy.


Great idea, I too need a KM table. Thank you for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

For years I have been using a folding table of melamine and particle board from an office supply store. Here is one similar:
Item 885737 Model 21429-CC
Staples® 4' Folding Melamine Banquet Tables

Reviews for Staples® 4' Folding Melamine Banquet Tables 4.0 stars (59 reviews)
Dimensions: 4 ft. (29 1/2"H x 24"W x 48"L)
5/8" high-density top made of thick particleboard with...
Walnut/Dark brown
$49.99
4' Table


My husband did cut a hole in the center for the yarn to come through when I set the cone on the floor. The hole is lined with pvc pipe and smoothed off. 

Sometimes I set one machine on one side of the table and another on the other side of the table. Then I need another hole for the yarn and I offset the machines so the antennas do not fight!

Rita


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

GOOGLE knitting machine stands and you will see a lot of different kinds. Two I like are 
http://www.yarn-store.com/knitting-machine-stands.html
metal that All Brands also sells for less $ and DK knits sells a very nice one that doesn't tilt but I do have my Brother bulky 260 with ribber on it. It looks more like furniture.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I have 2 wooden butcher block work benches from harbour freight.Works perfectly, My husband had to screw down a extra board for the ribber attachments. But extremely sturdy.


----------



## pfromenthal (Mar 3, 2013)

I absolutely love my table I bought from Steve & Katherine Rugg. 
Will be buying another one in the future for my bulky machine........ Pam


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

If you purchase a table make sure it doesn't have (can't find the word to use) a piece of wood near the edge underneath. You need a large flat surface to get a good bite to attach the clamps to or your machine or it will be in your lap or on the floor.

I'm sorry if this doesn't make sense, I hope someone can explain what I am trying to say.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

kestrelz said:


> I agree with GrammaAnn !! I have purchased 2 from this company (Table WoodWerks) and they are fabulous! I have the Max double tilt this can used for machines with or without ribbers. I have my 6 foot long Bond and my Brother 840 with ribber on the Max table.I have a mini for my LK 150 and LK 100. I thought I'd save a few dollars and purchase a relatively inexpensive table and it is awful (Universal knitting table). It's a cheap looking laminate, not solid wood like WoodWerks, it's too low, the laminate was chipped when it arrived. It looks absolutely awful. I should have returned it! I didn't because it would have cost almost half the original price in shipping. I said all this to say Table WoodWerks is an investment in quality, function and beauty! I posted pictures of my Max on KP. I think you can find them if you follow my posts.


I had the same experience with the Universal table. I still use it for my LK-150, but it's like the ugly sister compared to my WoodWerks Mini Tilt table. Yes, they are pricey, so it may not be your first table, but it's so great to be able to move them around easily with the locking wheels, and to adjust the tilt of the table, especially if you have neck, shoulder, or back pain, as I do. I can adjust easily whenever I need a different position even with a knitting project on the machine. I'm saving to get a second one so I don't have to take off the standard gauge when I want to use the bulky machine.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

jeannie2954 said:


> If you purchase a table make sure it doesn't have (can't find the word to use) a piece of wood near the edge underneath. You need a large flat surface to get a good bite to attach the clamps to or your machine or it will be in your lap or on the floor.
> 
> I'm sorry if this doesn't make sense, I hope someone can explain what I am trying to say.


Some table tops have thicker edge like the rolled edge of a counter top. 
Make sure your clamps will fit on the edge of the table top so it can be secured firmly.


----------



## behand (Feb 24, 2011)

I have done this and love the saw horse make sure you offset your top so it doesn't get top heavy I also put two shelf brackets on the back legs with clamps to hold the cover and long things when not in use.


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

There are some gorgeous real knitting machine tables out there. But I'm happy with my Ikea trestle: http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/80150095/


----------



## mostlynatural (Apr 11, 2011)

I found this stand from ikea is the bst for the price and portabilit. I have two of them one with a standard gauge bday one with a toyota bulky. I love it.
FINNVARD
Trestle with shelf, 27 1/2x28/36 5/8"
$35.00
Price reflects selected options


----------

